# Bulking Diet for Newbies



## heavy (Dec 8, 2004)

Meal1- 8 eggwhites, 1.5 cup oats, 1 scoop whey, Glutamine, Multivitamin

Meal 2- 2 Roast beef sandwhiches on whole wheat, large glass skim milk, 2 scoops whey

Meal 3- Brown Rice, Veggies, 2 chicken Breasts

Workout

Post workout- Meal 5- Gatorade, Whey Isolate, Glutamine

Meal 4- Whole Wheat Pasta, Veggies, 2 Chicken Breasts

Meal 5- Steak, Baked Potatoe, Large glass milk

Meal 6- 2 Tuna Sandwhiches on whole wheat, 1 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7- 3 tbsp Natural Peanut butter, 1 cup Cottage Cheese,


----------



## Blackbird (Dec 8, 2004)

Not to sound like a wise ass, but how about  a real world diet.
I know you should have 6 meals a day but my morning starts at 5am and I don't break till noon.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 8, 2004)

how bout the number of calories, protein, carbs, and fat in that diet??


----------



## heavy (Dec 8, 2004)

Approximately...475g protein (counting only complete sources), 100g fat, 520g carbs.

4,880 calories.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Feb 13, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> Meal1- 8 eggwhites, 1.5 cup oats, 1 scoop whey, Glutamine, Multivitamin
> 
> Meal 2- 2 Roast beef sandwhiches on whole wheat, large glass skim milk, 2 scoops whey
> 
> ...



Great post Heavy.  Does anyone else have any examples of what they eat in a day while on and bulking??


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 7, 2007)

heavy said:
			
		

> Meal1- 8 eggwhites, 1.5 cup oats, 1 scoop whey, Glutamine, Multivitamin
> 
> Meal 2- 2 Roast beef sandwhiches on whole wheat, large glass skim milk, 2 scoops whey
> 
> ...





certainly a great place to start and a step in the right direction.


----------



## bodyforum (Sep 12, 2009)

heavy said:


> Meal1- 8 eggwhites, 1.5 cup oats, 1 scoop whey, Glutamine, Multivitamin
> 
> Meal 2- 2 Roast beef sandwhiches on whole wheat, large glass skim milk, 2 scoops whey
> 
> ...



thanks for the post...
definitely m gonna give it a try...

hope it does help me out..

thanks..


----------



## rocco-x (Sep 12, 2009)

if this don't put wght on ya i don't know what will.i wish i could eat like that.i start work at 7:30am and i get up about 4:30 to start eating before i go.i too don't break until around 12-1pm and the small things i can eat in between just ain't cuttin it.i do landscaping so i don't stop running around from the time i start to the time i end,which is usually around 5pm.i try to eat,get to the gym,get home,eat something small and go to bed.oh yeah,i forgot,take a shower somewhere in there,lol.if it wasn't for my shakes i take with me,usually 2 muscle juice(i know.they're not a fave of most cause of the sugar,but they mix easy,have tons of cals and it's cheap),i don't know what i'd do.hopefully it slows down in the colder weeks and i can start really concentrating on my diet harder.this cycle was great.so far i'm up almost 20lbs and it seems to be good muscle.a very small amount of water wght and my muscle bellies are nice and full again.if my diet was dialed in i know i'd be about 30lbs up from when i started and more vascular.


----------



## shielalou (Nov 17, 2009)

heavy said:


> Meal1- 8 eggwhites, 1.5 cup oats, 1 scoop whey, Glutamine, Multivitamin
> 
> Meal 2- 2 Roast beef sandwhiches on whole wheat, large glass skim milk, 2 scoops whey
> 
> ...



I'll try it, I hope this will work for me


----------



## altonjone (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for this superb sharing I really want a way to start bulking diet I was searching whether it is on INTERNET or not.But finally got it. Thank you very much for giving information


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi heavy,
Your bulking diet will be of great help for skinny people and all those who wants to gain weight.
I have bookmarked this page for further reference.


----------



## quiny (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you guys for sharing such a wonderful information......


----------

